# Wii Friend codes.



## Evangeline (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, now that the holiday rush has ended, I wanted to start this thread for all who have a Wii. The Wii Friend code can be found by going to your Wii message board and add address, for those who don't know.

My Wii friend code is, 2129 2532 7024 5040


----------



## TORA (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought there was a Wii Friend code thread somewhere else here.


----------



## Evangeline (Jan 4, 2007)

I think that's a Nintendo DS friend code, unless it isn't and just has that name.


----------



## fuzzyroo (Jan 11, 2007)

> My Wii friend code is, 2129 2532 7024 5040



woot! i just found out how to do those!
mine is :
5095 7334 9446 8238


----------



## EmVee (Jan 11, 2007)

Yay, a Wii thread!  =3

Here's mine for those interested:  1666 8584 6685 6499


----------



## Evangeline (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok added both Fuzzyroo and EmVee.


----------



## Pyrodemonfox (Feb 5, 2007)

W007!!!!!111!!!!!11!1!!1111111!

4046 7680 2821 2968


----------



## WolfeMasters (Feb 25, 2007)

My Wii Friend Code ~ 4831 8644 2763 4226

Let me know if you are going to add me so that I can add you as well.


----------



## Enig (Feb 27, 2007)

lol @ friend code system.


----------



## ~ArkoudoGatos~ (Mar 3, 2007)

My Wii Friend Code is: 2484 7913 6768 4061
I guess I'll add you guys!!!^_^


----------



## Magica (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry for bumping: 2522 9136 3157 5637


----------



## WolfeMasters (Apr 15, 2007)

If anyone would like to add me, please send me a note so that I can add your code and not have a bunch of random "pending" codes.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone can register me to my code is "5445-3509-7953-0404"

I don't really post my code up on any threads but just this once won't is K with me.


----------



## 0-Kado-0 (Apr 19, 2007)

And here I've been scouring FA for furs with friend codes  all I had to do was join the forums. Hehe. Here's mine.
0908 8804 9100 7920


----------



## 0-Kado-0 (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok! I added everyone on here. Please add me! ^_^


----------



## Span_Wolf (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a friendly reminder; don't forget about the new stickied thread made specifically for this stuff.
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=7875


----------



## SageHendrix (Jul 11, 2007)

I now join the ranks of Wii owners:

8445902474620650


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2007)

7017 0065 8375 4264

Mine! ^^


----------



## Wyndsong (Jul 31, 2007)

Mines 2211 6750 6841 2826
Feel free to add you everybody.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 13, 2007)

Not really sure how friend codes effect games... but why not?
5308 0074 2123 8975
Feel free to add me


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok I've added everyone here.


----------



## Tav_Windpaw (Nov 7, 2007)

My Wii code is 2068 8410 9907 5312     

Im looking for alot of friends too


----------



## silvertwilight (Nov 7, 2007)

Ugh! I need to get over to my house to find my friend code, Ill edit it in when I get home
Yah! Im home, well my FC is 6958-3598-7909-0077
Ill add all you guys


----------



## IronRat (Nov 13, 2007)

Mine is 2112 7635 8217 3108. I hope some of you guys have Metroid Corruption, I want friend tokens!
-Jeff Pullen- aka IronRat


----------



## Dingo_The_Azul (Nov 14, 2007)

[/font]I wouldn't mind adding anyone. My information's in my Signature.

Don't worry about me being away from the Wii too long; for the Opera Browser's my Internet. [even now.] ^-^;


----------



## IronRat (Dec 12, 2007)

I registered everyone here, but I'm not showing any Wii Friends yet. Has anyone registered me? Also I seem to be having problems with the news and votes channels, they hang on loading data. The Nintendo website says its because my network settings are wrong but I haven't changed anything and they worked before.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Dec 12, 2007)

5128 1148 6352 1622

ADD ME TO YOUR FRIENDS LIST.


----------



## HonorableThief (Dec 12, 2007)

5611 8360 9212 5003

HT is fine name wise.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 12, 2007)

6688 9796 9797 4946


----------



## diaho (Dec 28, 2007)

ok i have added all the people on the first page so you guys can add me mine is 2243 6620 7225 0009


----------



## cpctail (Dec 31, 2007)

3824 0975 9618 1051 ^^


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 7, 2008)

I have added all the friend codes up to this post. Be sure to add mine. I'll also put a spot in the official user references topic.


----------

